# Bowl Making! - Showing off some of our new toys in action!!



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*The first Coring*

So … this is the start of a series featuring our new Oneway Easy Core right in mid stream of our overall lathe overhaul. Some history. We have a Delta DL-40 digital lathe my father bought about 35 years ago for if I remember right about $3,300. At the time it was state of the art, it had the all new DC motor computer controlled, variable speed, with reverse. It served us well for many years but has always been underpowered. Recently we have had a series of problems with it and given Delta is now gone from the planet leaving no significant parts stash behind for this lathe, we're SOL on OEM components. Such is life - it's a good machine anyway!

We have recently upgraded that significantly which will be posted in another blog entry as soon as I get a chance. So those who notice the lathe and model # and who are familiar with this old rig being a bit underpowered, don't fear or get your hopes up. It now has a 3HP 3PH motor w/ VFD unit. We're working on tuning it up, programming, and we'll be probably changing the pulley setup as well.

Anyway - as I said that's for another blog entry. We'll include some details and suggestions for machine upgrades in that series.

For now - we got a new toy! A Oneway Easy Core setup! Itching to try it, we cut out a nice walnut blank from a recently storm salvaged tree and spun it round and flat. We were shooting to get three bowls out of the one blank.

It's obvious we have a little learning curve to climb but we pulled off our goal on the first try. For once I'd have actually appreciated a manual, not a video. I took the DVD player out of my laptop in exchange for a second hard drive and it's a PIA to swap them. I ended up watching some of the setup videos online. It gave me the gist and that's enough for me to start making shavings.

So I assembled the rig - we have the base unit and three knives to go up to the max of the 16" swing on the lathe. I setup to do a small ring bowl and then a little candy type bowl inside the main blank which was later turned into a flower pot shape.




























All it took was a little time, we got the setup adjusted quickly enough and everything tuned. The most confusing part is really how far to put the rig away from the blank. We were afraid of going through. We probably could have gone just a bit deeper on the first one.



















Popped out clean and simple - that's GREAT! We're figuring around $50 or so for our little ring bowl setups. Keeping them very simple and fast tracked through if we are getting the material effectively free from what would have otherwise been shavings then we're already ahead. The time taken to do this is less than hollowing the space it took up. Then when we go back and hollow the pop out, then so what we're still ahead of the game by a $50 bowl.



















Now the second blank popped out is a good size for a small candy dish.










This one is turning into a thin walled bowl - Mike is working on it. Photos to follow of the final profile. So thin walled bowls being worth a little extra for some reason, we figured we would go with that. I have no real idea how to value this one so for arguments sake let's say it's $100? ... we're now $150 ahead of where we would be without the coring rig.

Now the outside bowl is being turned into a traditional shape flower pot. Why? well why not, I just felt like it so I did it. Perhaps I'll make the plate that goes under it too.

Debating exactly how to price this one. If I make the plate, probably $250? It's not super exciting but it's simple and the grain is very nice. Not a rare wood, but it will polish nicely if it works like the table display bowl I posted earlier in the week.

So - this is also a request for an opinion on pricing as we go. $50 ring bowl, $100 candy bowl, and $250 flower pot with plate (when the plate is done) ... is that reasonably priced??? I am soaking the candy and flower pot in epoxy so they will be waterproof if need be.

I need to find a blank for the plate. Also need to figure out how much time we have into projects like this. Then apply what material we used and what that cost. I paid $400 for the whole 28ft tree. It already gave the table display bowl IDK that's gotta be a $200 bowl. If these pan out to sell the bowls alone covered the cost of the tree plus $200. We have another large blank that should yield at least three more bowls, and two end grain ones that will make one maybe two each.

If we play this right we easily have $1,500 worth of bowls out of the log. On top of that we have the lumber, which I'm hoping looks good and has some interesting grain/color. The tree I'm hoping has between 300 and 400 usable board feet in it. Average that depending on thickness and width at $10 a board food I have a tree worth at least $3,000 - cost of purchase at $400 plus some time to move it, plus milling/drying costs will likely be around $300-$350 … the bowls alone cover all the costs and I get free lumber!

I need some feed back on pricing these bowls as we progress with this. I really have to get a grasp on marketing these if anyone has suggestions let me know!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*We setup our new Carter Hollow Roller System!*

Along with an assortment of lathe upgrades and other toys and tools we recently obtained a Carter Hollow Roller System.

"The Hollow Roller™ System is a captive boring bar system for safely turning hollow forms and bowls. The boring bar has a flat on the bottom that allows it to be captured by the three rollers housed in the torque arrestor. This removes the worry from turning hollow forms and vessels." ... http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=packard&Category_Code=tools-carter

So far - it worked great! We turned a manzanita burl blank quickly from a lump of wood into a hollow form. The hollowing was efficient, smooth, and totally under control. Not a single jump or snag! The whole system was very simple to setup and just simply worked. Manzanita is tough stuff, and full of random changes in grain and voids. The tool held totally steady and strong and on track.

This is a very very simple machine, yet its invaluable in configuring a production operation for hand made bowls/vessels. I know that sounds contradictory - but we have to produce unique and original creations in a time frame that allows us to make a profit.

There will be a lot to come from this new toy; this should earn its keep and hit profit very quickly. Keep tabs, we'll post more projects soon!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *We setup our new Carter Hollow Roller System!*
> 
> Along with an assortment of lathe upgrades and other toys and tools we recently obtained a Carter Hollow Roller System.
> 
> ...


Eric, got one of these about 6 months ago. What a valuable tool for any deep hollowing. It became so much easier to hollow that I seem to have 10 or more project going at a time. Sure worth the price.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *We setup our new Carter Hollow Roller System!*
> 
> Along with an assortment of lathe upgrades and other toys and tools we recently obtained a Carter Hollow Roller System.
> 
> ...


Used it again for a while today - I hollowed out an egg shaped manzanita burl in a fraction of the time it would have taken me without the device. Not to mention no kicks or jumps or grabs. Can't believe how much material that little cutter took out. I'll get some photos of it later, kinda got into the project and didn't snap any in progress.

The only thing I haven't figured out now is how in some of these vessels I'm gonna sand it. I got one of those self powered orbitals that works quite well. I need to stockpile disks for it.

The deepest regions though are still a problem and flat bottoms. I also got some of those buffy ball things those are pretty cool too.

I bought 8 new plates about two months ago and we end up having those and all our original ones in use. I plan to order more next month.

Of course I also make a lot of junk now. Some bowls man - uck … you start and you toss it quickly in the burn pile. To be fair I'm pulling a lot of half rotten firewood salvages.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Four Manzanita Bowls - Fruits of the weekends hollowing!*

Fruits of the new Carter Hollow Roller System - manzanita burl bowls #6, 7, 8, & 9 were all hollowed out using the standard HSS cutter. It made surprisingly fast work of the job. Two are sanded smooth inside two I left with the cutter marks as texture. (Yes I know - I got lazy excuse is it looks cool!) ...

I only sharpened the cutter once so far, it's done quite a nice job tearing into this tough hard wood. Today I ordered 166lbs of manzanita burls - so yeah we have some work ahead of that little cutter.

I also ordered a bent bar and two round cutters. I also have the carbide cutter I need to try as well. Having fun with the new toys!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*73 Manzanita Burls! - Fresh from CA *

A shipment of 73 manzanita burls arrived at our shop today! - These unique anomalies of nature are going to be turned into anomalies of artwork. We're not sure what we're making yet, we won't be sure until after we're done with each burl.

There are a variety of sizes and shapes from what is called mini through large. We expect to get wine stoppers, pens, knife handles, cane parts, bowls, vessels, and who knows whatever we can think of to spin, carve, or fabricate.




























This is zippy - a burl chunk that looks like a warted burl slug. So I named him and put this one in the camilian tank my girlfriend slipped into the house last week for her vermin. So - we're down to 72 burls that will become actual projects!










The first turning began - we took a chunk and smoothed out the back and mounted it on a faceplate. I decided to work on creating a natural shape with a bowl cutout. I'm planning to polish


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *73 Manzanita Burls! - Fresh from CA *
> 
> A shipment of 73 manzanita burls arrived at our shop today! - These unique anomalies of nature are going to be turned into anomalies of artwork. We're not sure what we're making yet, we won't be sure until after we're done with each burl.
> 
> ...


Eric, looks like the start of another winner.


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *73 Manzanita Burls! - Fresh from CA *
> 
> A shipment of 73 manzanita burls arrived at our shop today! - These unique anomalies of nature are going to be turned into anomalies of artwork. We're not sure what we're making yet, we won't be sure until after we're done with each burl.
> 
> ...


Wow, quite a shipment. I am waiting for a call right now to go into Islamabad to visit a wood shop. Hope something like this is around. Doug


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *73 Manzanita Burls! - Fresh from CA *
> 
> A shipment of 73 manzanita burls arrived at our shop today! - These unique anomalies of nature are going to be turned into anomalies of artwork. We're not sure what we're making yet, we won't be sure until after we're done with each burl.
> 
> ...


Eric,

Looks like you guys are on a path of turning for awhile? LOL! The shipment must have cost a few bucks?


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *73 Manzanita Burls! - Fresh from CA *
> 
> A shipment of 73 manzanita burls arrived at our shop today! - These unique anomalies of nature are going to be turned into anomalies of artwork. We're not sure what we're making yet, we won't be sure until after we're done with each burl.
> 
> ...


I'm curious what you find in Islamabad Doug!

Yeah this will keep me busy for a few days of turning.

Cost wise it was $496 for the burls and shipping, not really so bad. If I can't turn this into $7 to 10,000 worth of turnings though with the time involved then it's not worth it. I need this to be a profitable experience.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *73 Manzanita Burls! - Fresh from CA *
> 
> A shipment of 73 manzanita burls arrived at our shop today! - These unique anomalies of nature are going to be turned into anomalies of artwork. We're not sure what we're making yet, we won't be sure until after we're done with each burl.
> 
> ...


best of luck!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Kickstarting a Kickstarter Campaign for a New Lathe*

OK It's official - we have kickstarted a campaign on Kickstarter … we need a new lathe and apparently this is a method to get some funding. Read the details, we're offering a generous rewards system that basically is pre-selling our bowls, vases, and vessels in order to fund the purchase of a new lathe.

Please help us out if you can by sharing this link wherever you can - and of course if you want a bowl please sponsor (back) our campaign! - Thank you!










This is an opportunity to get a great deal as we'll be giving rewards that are "at least" the value of your contribution. This is a hint - you're going to make out very well as we'll make sure we overshoot with your return on investment.










Please take a moment - if you're able to help fund this project it will support us as artists and provide a great return on your investment.

Thanks!

Artisans of the Valley!

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1933285255/artisans-master-bowlturner-lathe-project


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Kickstarting a Kickstarter Campaign for a New Lathe*
> 
> OK It's official - we have kickstarted a campaign on Kickstarter … we need a new lathe and apparently this is a method to get some funding. Read the details, we're offering a generous rewards system that basically is pre-selling our bowls, vases, and vessels in order to fund the purchase of a new lathe.
> 
> ...


Some seriously awesome turnings.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Kickstarting a Kickstarter Campaign for a New Lathe*
> 
> OK It's official - we have kickstarted a campaign on Kickstarter … we need a new lathe and apparently this is a method to get some funding. Read the details, we're offering a generous rewards system that basically is pre-selling our bowls, vases, and vessels in order to fund the purchase of a new lathe.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*A new lathe - Powermatic 3520B ...*

Well all the upgrades to our Delta DL40 proved to be maybe too much. We (as in I) sheared the main spindle clean off at the end of the inboard threads. So much for that we can't find a part. It's gone to a friends shop who may machine a new one for it when he gets the time so the new motor and controller won't go to waste.

We decided it was time for something new - and we ordered a Powermatic 3520B and an assortment of new accessories. We made sure we had a new plate for the coring rig and hollowing rig. We added some tool rests, lights, and a few new face plates. We're organizing a bit better, planning to make some shelves on the machine that integrate the tools and equipment. Perhaps a magnetic base for our flexible sander. The goal is to have everything close by that we need and easy to find.

I'm also considering building a weight basket and loading it with sand or perhaps lead shot. Though, after some testing I've quickly realized that this machine is very heavy and sturdy so this may be complete overkill. We're prepping some big heavy blanks to test that theory a little further. If these don't shake it, we'll let it be. If there's movement we'll add the extra dampening materials.

So far - the machine has plenty of power. I'm running it in low range. I see no need to really ever go into the higher range. I have managed to split the belt a few times, but that's me with an over aggressive touch with the tools. The pile of bowls that is sitting there is the result of just a day's work. We had the machine for a half a day on Monday it arrived about 11:30, we put it together and I started playing right away.

I had limited time today to work as I was wrapping up some stuff for the office. I cut out a bit early and got some time on the machine. So all said and done at best that pile was created in less than a day. There are two large manzanita bowls, a small manzanita, a red mallee natural back bowl, a spalted beech bowl … then I worked on sanding and finishing a beach bud vase and a pheasant wood bowl.


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *A new lathe - Powermatic 3520B ...*
> 
> Well all the upgrades to our Delta DL40 proved to be maybe too much. We (as in I) sheared the main spindle clean off at the end of the inboard threads. So much for that we can't find a part. It's gone to a friends shop who may machine a new one for it when he gets the time so the new motor and controller won't go to waste.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new lathe! You lathe guys are brave, I can't imagine that huge chunk of wood spinning inches from my face.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *A new lathe - Powermatic 3520B ...*
> 
> Well all the upgrades to our Delta DL40 proved to be maybe too much. We (as in I) sheared the main spindle clean off at the end of the inboard threads. So much for that we can't find a part. It's gone to a friends shop who may machine a new one for it when he gets the time so the new motor and controller won't go to waste.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Its not too bad, you just sometimes have to be quick on the duck and dodge tactics. It's similar to having a relationship with a feisty female who likes to throw things at you. In both cases you have to be cautious when poking them, if you do it wrong or upset them a heavy object comes flying at your head!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *A new lathe - Powermatic 3520B ...*
> 
> Well all the upgrades to our Delta DL40 proved to be maybe too much. We (as in I) sheared the main spindle clean off at the end of the inboard threads. So much for that we can't find a part. It's gone to a friends shop who may machine a new one for it when he gets the time so the new motor and controller won't go to waste.
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*A little more action with the Powermatic 3520B*

And we're spinning again - setup and in action! Now let's see what this new machine can do! Three new projects posted today in my project list! The bigger burls and blanks are coming up on the faceplates shortly.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *A little more action with the Powermatic 3520B*
> 
> And we're spinning again - setup and in action! Now let's see what this new machine can do! Three new projects posted today in my project list! The bigger burls and blanks are coming up on the faceplates shortly.


wow, for a moment i thought it had blown apart, that is some set up you have, im sure your going to be happy with the powermatic…


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *A little more action with the Powermatic 3520B*
> 
> And we're spinning again - setup and in action! Now let's see what this new machine can do! Three new projects posted today in my project list! The bigger burls and blanks are coming up on the faceplates shortly.


That's some incredible photography of such beauty.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Rounding out 2013 - A Review of this year's bowls!*

Just a review … a sampling of the year's turnings … photo format! Most of these are in my individual projects list if you want more images or details!

Happy New Year!



















One of Mike's creations - out of the memorial Spalted Copper Beech!














































One of Mike's creations - out of spalted maple


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Rounding out 2013 - A Review of this year's bowls!*
> 
> Just a review … a sampling of the year's turnings … photo format! Most of these are in my individual projects list if you want more images or details!
> 
> ...


All, incredible.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Rounding out 2013 - A Review of this year's bowls!*
> 
> Just a review … a sampling of the year's turnings … photo format! Most of these are in my individual projects list if you want more images or details!
> 
> ...


Wow! Some amazing work there


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Rounding out 2013 - A Review of this year's bowls!*
> 
> Just a review … a sampling of the year's turnings … photo format! Most of these are in my individual projects list if you want more images or details!
> 
> ...


Beautiful work Eric!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Rounding out 2013 - A Review of this year's bowls!*
> 
> Just a review … a sampling of the year's turnings … photo format! Most of these are in my individual projects list if you want more images or details!
> 
> ...


very unique turnings! Happy New Year!


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Rounding out 2013 - A Review of this year's bowls!*
> 
> Just a review … a sampling of the year's turnings … photo format! Most of these are in my individual projects list if you want more images or details!
> 
> ...


Those are awesome. Still never touched a lathe yet. A friend of mine has a lathe and is going to start teaching me. Can't wait!


----------



## jfk4032 (Jun 26, 2011)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Rounding out 2013 - A Review of this year's bowls!*
> 
> Just a review … a sampling of the year's turnings … photo format! Most of these are in my individual projects list if you want more images or details!
> 
> ...


Awesome wood and great job turning them Eric! Did you ever get around to turning those banksia pods?


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Rounding out 2013 - A Review of this year's bowls!*
> 
> Just a review … a sampling of the year's turnings … photo format! Most of these are in my individual projects list if you want more images or details!
> 
> ...


Thanks!

It's just another machine Angie, once you get to play around a bit and learn/follow some basic safety rules you'll be fine and you'll be productive. Its patience and persistence.

No Joel not yet, I started one but it stripped the little stopper mandrel. I have to figure out a better way to hold them.

Happy New Year!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*TBD - Masterpiece or Disaster?*

This blank came from the walnut tree we picked up over the summer - a storm fall from I think Irene that was a standing dead tree, then laying dead for a couple years. I sliced out this triple trunk section figuring it would make a nice bowl. It's been sitting for a while, now has some spalt in it - we'll see how deep.

I decided to spin today - IDK 40lbs maybe? I had tried it on the delta and it was too heavy and shook the machine. This PowerMatic 3520B - doesn't move at ALL! I cleaned up the outside so far then decided to go a little different. I set a 3" faceplate into the crotch, which will now be the base of the bowl.

I then flipped it, and setup to core it. Having some trouble getting the coring rig working right, but it's getting there. I then decided before popping through to bore out the center of the core. I plan to glue up a cap and base on this in a contrasting wood, likely maple or cherry, and then a three layer bowl out of the core.

Meanwhile - once that's popped out I'll continue to hollow with the intent to get a nice deep three legged bowl. We'll see how this works out, hoping its unique! Worse case it's gonna be some expensive firewood. At least it didn't explode, and I only broke it off the 3" face plate once. I think I'm going to reset it tomorrow with longer screws.























































More to follow as the project continues!


----------



## John_G (Jan 12, 2011)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *TBD - Masterpiece or Disaster?*
> 
> This blank came from the walnut tree we picked up over the summer - a storm fall from I think Irene that was a standing dead tree, then laying dead for a couple years. I sliced out this triple trunk section figuring it would make a nice bowl. It's been sitting for a while, now has some spalt in it - we'll see how deep.
> 
> ...


WOW, i would have been scared to just turn the lathe on with that thing on it. Nice work


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *TBD - Masterpiece or Disaster?*
> 
> This blank came from the walnut tree we picked up over the summer - a storm fall from I think Irene that was a standing dead tree, then laying dead for a couple years. I sliced out this triple trunk section figuring it would make a nice bowl. It's been sitting for a while, now has some spalt in it - we'll see how deep.
> 
> ...


Welllllll TBD on the nice work, the interior bowl is a loss. I had to stop yesterday and I should not have. Everything moved on me and the inside blew out I ended up removing it with a chainsaw. So much for bowl #2 … dag nabit.

Well … later in the week I will try to clean up the interior and see what we get. THIS is an experiment, and it's all end grain. not sure its going to work out all that well!?


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *TBD - Masterpiece or Disaster?*
> 
> This blank came from the walnut tree we picked up over the summer - a storm fall from I think Irene that was a standing dead tree, then laying dead for a couple years. I sliced out this triple trunk section figuring it would make a nice bowl. It's been sitting for a while, now has some spalt in it - we'll see how deep.
> 
> ...


Just like a suspense novel - the best ones have a disaster in the middle.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Pending arrival ... a 100 year old manzanita trunk!*

On the right (left trunk shown for scale) is a 100 year old manzanita trunk. These are cut for fire breaks, road maintenance, and other projects so don't freak out that we killed a 100 year old tree just for us! The trunk is on it's way from CA and should arrive late this week.

We plan to make more manzanita slab bowls from this piece - and perhaps some other artistic turnings. We'll be offering these pieces once they are completed and properly dried in our 2014 issue bowls.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Pending arrival ... a 100 year old manzanita trunk!*
> 
> On the right (left trunk shown for scale) is a 100 year old manzanita trunk. These are cut for fire breaks, road maintenance, and other projects so don't freak out that we killed a 100 year old tree just for us! The trunk is on it's way from CA and should arrive late this week.
> 
> We plan to make more manzanita slab bowls from this piece - and perhaps some other artistic turnings. We'll be offering these pieces once they are completed and properly dried in our 2014 issue bowls.


can you tell m e who is shipping this, the shipping number, and any other important info, ill need to change the delivery address…after i inspect this for you and see if it any good for woodworking, ill send it on….hows that for a deal.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Pending arrival ... a 100 year old manzanita trunk!*
> 
> On the right (left trunk shown for scale) is a 100 year old manzanita trunk. These are cut for fire breaks, road maintenance, and other projects so don't freak out that we killed a 100 year old tree just for us! The trunk is on it's way from CA and should arrive late this week.
> 
> We plan to make more manzanita slab bowls from this piece - and perhaps some other artistic turnings. We'll be offering these pieces once they are completed and properly dried in our 2014 issue bowls.


Some nice hunk-a-hunk-a manzanita.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Roebling #4 - Douglas Fir Beam to Bowl Video*

This is the first of a series of promo/educational videos just for fun to show the creation of some of our turning projects, it will eventually span into other projects and venues if this campaign is successful.

This is a historic beam, lots of history to it, 100+ year old Douglas Fir heartwood.

OK Let's have some fun with some opening thoughts …

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152146036613148&set=vb.187687888147&type=3&theater

Added Remix Short Version 8/5/2014

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152236984668148

Artisans of the Valley presents - Roebling Bowl #4 - 2014, an educational video showing the creative process from beam to bowl. Just nine minutes in time lapse format showing each stage of the simple layout, cutting the blank, the turning process, sanding, finishing, polishing, and hand burning in a signature.

#1 - Round is boring! After a while, ya know what it's OK to leave some flat sides so if you love it or hate it that's fine its artwork and it's my art!

#2 - I don't like face shields, its my face and I'll get splinters in it if I want too. YES I have glasses on I'm not stupid I like my eyes, I need them to see with. Face shields fog up and when they do it's more dangerous than without them as you can't see what you are doing. I'll eventually get an air shield.

#3 - I like my spindle rouging gouge … its a traditional sharpening style, its slightly swept back so the edges are NOT going to snag so easily. It's 3/8" soft tool steel, its not snapping any time soon. It works … I like it … yes I am fully aware it is not an expensive specialized bowl gouge. It sharpens quickly and easily … important when cutting contaminated abrasive materials. If you don't like them for this purpose, don't use one!










#4 - I like scrapers … they work, maybe one day I'll start playing with more bowl gouges but with this material and with manzanita I find that it just works much easier to simply scrape. The tools dull so often in this stuff with all kinds of abrasives and contaminates that its much faster for me to just quickly sharpen a scraper than it is to go mess with angles and perfect sweeps on a bowl gouge.

#5 - Power sander on lathe, this is a business! I am not spending hours and hours upon hours sanding. It works, and yes once and a while you can get it snagged up. It's $69 and to smash one and completely destroy it would still be a savings even if it happened every 20 bowls compared to the time spent sanding without one. It doesn't really happen though, run 50-100 rpm and be ready to let it go and get your hand out of the way if it does catch. I've done this for years, it works …

#6 - Faceplates vs Chucking reminder this is a BUSINESS … chucking takes time and effort. A faceplate takes a few minutes to mount and you're spinning. Why loose 3/4" depth of the bowl in the center with an inset chuck mortise? Put the screw out wide on a face plate and use lots of small screws and you're in business fast and you get the center depth. Fast … efficient …

#7 - Reminder, historic value … these will sell around NJ / NY for this reason. Douglas fir isn't the most interesting material in the universe but this stuff happens to be very rare/unique. It's also probably gonna kill me to turn it as who knows what's in it so it is thus sealed with epoxy to ensure nothing leaches out of it. Some of that "black spot" may be the very oil that was used to lubricate the cables of the Brooklyn Bridge.

#8 - The Sorby sharpener is prob one of the best things we picked up to add to our sharpening lineup, and putting it right next to the lathe was the smartest shop layout decision we have made in years. Its fast, easy, and requires only a sidestep to the right and back to the work on the lathe.

#9 - The PowerMatic 3520B is a great machine … loving it! Yes would recommend, yes buy one! It has handled everything I have thrown at it so far w/o a single shake or vibration. There is a 70lb manzanita burl coming soon that will be my next test!!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Roebling #4 - Douglas Fir Beam to Bowl Video*
> 
> This is the first of a series of promo/educational videos just for fun to show the creation of some of our turning projects, it will eventually span into other projects and venues if this campaign is successful.
> 
> ...


Eric,

Looks like you are enjoying turning. Nice blog!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Roebling #4 - Douglas Fir Beam to Bowl Video*
> 
> This is the first of a series of promo/educational videos just for fun to show the creation of some of our turning projects, it will eventually span into other projects and venues if this campaign is successful.
> 
> ...


Fantastic Eric.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Roebling #4 - Douglas Fir Beam to Bowl Video*
> 
> This is the first of a series of promo/educational videos just for fun to show the creation of some of our turning projects, it will eventually span into other projects and venues if this campaign is successful.
> 
> ...


Very interesting, hearing your point if view on things, the reasoning behind your methods of work. I was wondering about the flats on the sides, watched the video first, but your write up explained all quite well. Nice blog.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Roebling #4 - Douglas Fir Beam to Bowl Video*
> 
> This is the first of a series of promo/educational videos just for fun to show the creation of some of our turning projects, it will eventually span into other projects and venues if this campaign is successful.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Also that black spot is history - that very oil may be the lubricant used to make the cables on the Brooklyn Bridge or some other famous span. At least some of it has to be preserved!


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Roebling #4 - Douglas Fir Beam to Bowl Video*
> 
> This is the first of a series of promo/educational videos just for fun to show the creation of some of our turning projects, it will eventually span into other projects and venues if this campaign is successful.
> 
> ...


I would only take issue with your point #2. Splinters aren't the concern. A bowl blowing up at speed will not just give you splinters. It will crush all the bones in your face….


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Roebling #4 - Douglas Fir Beam to Bowl Video*
> 
> This is the first of a series of promo/educational videos just for fun to show the creation of some of our turning projects, it will eventually span into other projects and venues if this campaign is successful.
> 
> ...


I use a bunch of reclaimed for projects (round and flat).
The final result is very well done. I was wonderin' where you were goin' with the flats left.
Bill


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Roebling #4 - Douglas Fir Beam to Bowl Video*
> 
> This is the first of a series of promo/educational videos just for fun to show the creation of some of our turning projects, it will eventually span into other projects and venues if this campaign is successful.
> 
> ...


At some point I'll get one of those air circulation systems with a shield - I just can't deal with the fogging. Every one I have tried just starts to haze up and then I can't see straight or they get scratched and messed up around the shop and the scratches annoy me. Glasses are cheap enough to keep replacing!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Roebling #4 - Douglas Fir Beam to Bowl Video*
> 
> This is the first of a series of promo/educational videos just for fun to show the creation of some of our turning projects, it will eventually span into other projects and venues if this campaign is successful.
> 
> ...


Eric,

An alternative is the kind of face sheild used for saw ing timber. Screen mesh. Might solve your problem for less?


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Roebling #4 - Douglas Fir Beam to Bowl Video*
> 
> This is the first of a series of promo/educational videos just for fun to show the creation of some of our turning projects, it will eventually span into other projects and venues if this campaign is successful.
> 
> ...


Ya know … I didn't think of that!!!!! I have one of those w/ the headphones and the hard hat and such. I think it's in my truck I keep it there so I don't forget it when I grab the chainsaw. I could use that I guess. Wonder if they make those without the whole hardhat and ears setup I don't usually need the ear protection.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Roebling #4 - Douglas Fir Beam to Bowl Video*
> 
> This is the first of a series of promo/educational videos just for fun to show the creation of some of our turning projects, it will eventually span into other projects and venues if this campaign is successful.
> 
> ...


Yeah something like this … could try one see how it feels. This type of stuff annoys me like crazy when it's hanging on me or in the view.

http://www.amleo.com/product.aspx?p=1324MS&kc=AMLSHOP14&crcat=pla+tools-hoes-cultivators-weeders~Head+Protection&crsource=adwords&crkw=Wire+Mesh+Face+Shield&gclid=CNPuupaGhb8CFbNQOgodk0QAWA


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Roebling #4 - Douglas Fir Beam to Bowl Video*
> 
> This is the first of a series of promo/educational videos just for fun to show the creation of some of our turning projects, it will eventually span into other projects and venues if this campaign is successful.
> 
> ...


Make sure to try the thing on before you buy. I have tried the Trend Air Shield Pro, and for me there's just not enough adjustment to make it comfortable. It's a flat shield which allows for good visibility (and using peel off protectors) and it has good filtration and air flow.. but it's uncomfortable and heavy and I wind up leaving it in the box…
I've also tried the Triton PAPR, and while it was comfortable it had a bubble shield which distorts the view. It also had less air flow and fogged up regularly in cold weather and was HOT in warm weather. I liked that it had ear muffs and a hard hat, but it did not do the job for me.

I would like to try the 3M PAPR but it's really pricey…

I wind up using the Uvex Bionix face shield most of the time, because it's very comfortable and adjustable. I also can use the peel off visor protector….

Unfortunately even these don't do enough to protect you from a bowl blast.

The gal that wrote an article in the last AAW journal had her face bones crushed, and had months of reconstructive surgery and therapy, finally wound up using a crash helmet when she got back in the shop…. So sometimes I wonder if even the expensive PAPR units are enough protection.

I think sometimes I should just stick to turning pens or small objects…


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Roebling #4 - Douglas Fir Beam to Bowl Video*
> 
> This is the first of a series of promo/educational videos just for fun to show the creation of some of our turning projects, it will eventually span into other projects and venues if this campaign is successful.
> 
> ...


That's part of what I'm afraid of with making the investment, I don't like even having a watch on, or anything in my pockets. I don't really like much at all touching me so to speak. It's annoying kinda princess/pea type of thing if I get a small piece of dust in my boot or sock! So hanging an apparatus off my head/face just provides for a distraction/annoyance. Obviously I put up with glasses and ear protection as its an immediate problem with flying dust and the noise bothers me more than the headphones sometimes.

I try to actually maintain a little bit lower speed on some of this stuff even if it's to my detriment in turning performance. Especially the manzanita … I have a 70.5lb chunk of that crazy stuff in transit from CA now. I think I will use the advice above and use my chainsaw mask while spinning that. It's likely to be a bit of a crazy situation from time to time with it. I plan to shoot some video as the process goes on. I'm sure that'll freak out a few people!

The reality is we're mounting large unstable blocks of heavy wood on a machine, spinning it at a ridiculous RPM, standing in close proximity, and then we proceed to stab at it with sharpened metal spikes. We're nuts … this is utterly insane … but its fun, its challenging, and we love the results.

You can zone out and force yourself to concentrate for hours as if you do not focus you get hurt - you HAVE to focus. It's the only thing lately that can pull me out of the rest of the stress of life. It may be just for short periods, but I need a break and even sleep doesn't give me a break as I rarely get any length of sleep and I end up having frustration dreams half the time anyway!

There's an inherent risk in anything/everything. Almost fell out of a tree a couple years ago when a tree stand collapsed on me. Flipped 4wheelers, had vehicle accidents, had machines fail, done stupid things with equipment and was lucky not to be hurt. We try to eliminate/reduce risk but we'd have to live in rubber rooms and then we'd probably die of something from the off-gassing of the rubber.

I'm actually surprised until DocSavage mentioned it that I really never did think of using the wire mesh. I kept looking at plastic/lexan, etc. The mesh is the best compromise. It will offer protection, not perfect, and I'd still need glasses behind it for dust and that's fine. It's light, it breaths … I will be trying my chainsaw mask next time then prob ordering a lighter one without ears if it works for me.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Roebling #4 - Douglas Fir Beam to Bowl Video*
> 
> This is the first of a series of promo/educational videos just for fun to show the creation of some of our turning projects, it will eventually span into other projects and venues if this campaign is successful.
> 
> ...


I also need to pick out a bowl gouge … wonder how this new powdered steel will hold up to the abrasive environments of manzanita and such?

I have two blades in S230V - my custom chef's knife which is insanely sharp and holds it and a folding hunting knife I sharpen once a year before deer season starts and it does every deer all season without an issue.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Roebling #4 - Douglas Fir Beam to Bowl Video*
> 
> This is the first of a series of promo/educational videos just for fun to show the creation of some of our turning projects, it will eventually span into other projects and venues if this campaign is successful.
> 
> ...


Eric,

Guess I didn't fix my post befor shutting down last night. It was a comment on being safe. I'm going to attempt some milling on some free logs at our local compost site. Commercial tree removal companies drop off stuff a lot. It's something I want to try, but I'm gettting whoosie in my older years. Going to try anyway.

Got a steel chainsaw mill ( heavier0 and it turns out my saw may be underpowered. Don't want to spend big bucks for my fantasy. did get kevlar gloves and chaps. Trying to find steel toe boots to fit my feet. Plus it's gonna be hot and humid. Haven't purchased the vest. When I was young I wouldn't have thought so much about safety. Being older I think about the negative consequences of my impulsivity.

Going to meet the challenge though and find out how much of a freekin fantasy it is. LOL!

I also have a lath thats waiting for me. A grinder, and some not real expensive HHS tools waiting to be sharpened.

Be Safe, have fun.

I also have a walkie talkie for connecting to my wife when working on my own.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Roebling #4 - Douglas Fir Beam to Bowl Video*
> 
> This is the first of a series of promo/educational videos just for fun to show the creation of some of our turning projects, it will eventually span into other projects and venues if this campaign is successful.
> 
> ...


Yeah I wouldn't want to run that mill alone! Never know with those contraptions what can go wrong.

I'd def get a vest and the protective legs. I have both for chainsaw work - obviously not required in the video for a small electric but I use it when I fire up the big 71cc Johnsred. That thing ever catches and kicks and I'm in trouble FAST … no games with that.

We still have tons of logs around, but nobody wants to mill them after the storm the market fell out of lumber! Go figure … just when I get myself a pile of logs.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Roebling #4 - Douglas Fir Beam to Bowl Video*
> 
> This is the first of a series of promo/educational videos just for fun to show the creation of some of our turning projects, it will eventually span into other projects and venues if this campaign is successful.
> 
> ...


Eric,

You're smart, resourceful, "lots of enrgy" LOL! Don't know how much of a mechanic you are but. I also fantasized about a band saw mill? LOL! Just to too poor.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Roebling #4 - Douglas Fir Beam to Bowl Video*
> 
> This is the first of a series of promo/educational videos just for fun to show the creation of some of our turning projects, it will eventually span into other projects and venues if this campaign is successful.
> 
> ...


I'd love to have a mill, just also no $ at this point to support such a project. I had hoped to reinvest the lumber profits into a mill of our own but no such luck. I don't really want to compete on the market just make my own slabs and lumber …

Someday when we get that dream farm property so I can even have a solar kiln!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Roebling #4 - Douglas Fir Beam to Bowl Video*
> 
> This is the first of a series of promo/educational videos just for fun to show the creation of some of our turning projects, it will eventually span into other projects and venues if this campaign is successful.
> 
> ...


Was in my fantasy as well. I've met some guys who bought a mill and a back hoe to move logs when they retired. good mechanics and planned ahead. Now have lots of material on hand and interested people. One guy air dries another, a farmer, and a bit carless, can be dangerous , but he has a room with heat and dehumidifiers set up?

Best of luck,

Have to go and clean out gutters that look like hydroponic incubators for my maple trees babies. LOL! Love trees but I'm in town and it would be a not appreciated.

Then off to repaint the stripped woodwork for a window I've PATIENTLY rebuilt in my 140 year old victorian. It's not a money view and I had left it for too long. Odd window sizes and no funds forced a rehabbing project.

I think I'll take your adcice and get the kevlar vest. After all I'm an ignorant newbee!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Roebling #4 - Douglas Fir Beam to Bowl Video*
> 
> This is the first of a series of promo/educational videos just for fun to show the creation of some of our turning projects, it will eventually span into other projects and venues if this campaign is successful.
> 
> ...


I'd love to have a mill, just also no $ at this point to support such a project. I had hoped to reinvest the lumber profits into a mill of our own but no such luck. I don't really want to compete on the market just make my own slabs and lumber …

Someday when we get that dream farm property so I can even have a solar kiln!


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Roebling #4 - Douglas Fir Beam to Bowl Video*
> 
> This is the first of a series of promo/educational videos just for fun to show the creation of some of our turning projects, it will eventually span into other projects and venues if this campaign is successful.
> 
> ...


Catching up on LJ notifications Eric, and just got to this one…
I'm not a Turner, but thoroughly enjoyed the Video…
The resulting bowl came out excellent, a real Stunner, Very Well Done!
Good Luck on Sales!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Roebling #4 - Douglas Fir Beam to Bowl Video*
> 
> This is the first of a series of promo/educational videos just for fun to show the creation of some of our turning projects, it will eventually span into other projects and venues if this campaign is successful.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I'd been dormant on here for a while except for a spurt of bowls at the end of last year. Been enjoying the lathe and hoping to turn a profit yes.

More videos are coming I have a 70lb chunk of manzanita we're going to document hopefully starting next week.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Roebling #4 - Douglas Fir Beam to Bowl Video*
> 
> This is the first of a series of promo/educational videos just for fun to show the creation of some of our turning projects, it will eventually span into other projects and venues if this campaign is successful.
> 
> ...


Remember the face shield. :<)


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*A 70.5lb Manzanita Burl*

A 70.5lb chunk of solid manzanita burl (root type ball …) ... pending spinning! Stick around I've got a video documentary of this project in progress.

(Video link added with a project on 8/7/2014 … http://lumberjocks.com/projects/104321)


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *A 70.5lb Manzanita Burl*
> 
> A 70.5lb chunk of solid manzanita burl (root type ball …) ... pending spinning! Stick around I've got a video documentary of this project in progress.
> 
> (Video link added with a project on 8/7/2014 … http://lumberjocks.com/projects/104321)


Eric looks like your investment is bearingsome ripe fruit? Be safe with that beastie!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *A 70.5lb Manzanita Burl*
> 
> A 70.5lb chunk of solid manzanita burl (root type ball …) ... pending spinning! Stick around I've got a video documentary of this project in progress.
> 
> (Video link added with a project on 8/7/2014 … http://lumberjocks.com/projects/104321)


I survived the spinning process … Mike and I both worked on it a bit … its still on the faceplate drying and gaining lots of texture. I have to spin it again to polish it and build up the initial finish. Then I can dismount it, sand the base, sign it, and finish the finish.

Gearing up for Oct 10th … our NYC gallery event.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *A 70.5lb Manzanita Burl*
> 
> A 70.5lb chunk of solid manzanita burl (root type ball …) ... pending spinning! Stick around I've got a video documentary of this project in progress.
> 
> (Video link added with a project on 8/7/2014 … http://lumberjocks.com/projects/104321)


would love to see the video on this, ill look for it, so did you turn the lathe on and run to a protected area, like maybe have the national guard come in with a tank, you got inside and turned the lathe on after you sealed yourself in…..lol…


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *A 70.5lb Manzanita Burl*
> 
> A 70.5lb chunk of solid manzanita burl (root type ball …) ... pending spinning! Stick around I've got a video documentary of this project in progress.
> 
> (Video link added with a project on 8/7/2014 … http://lumberjocks.com/projects/104321)


Added a few stills from the video …

I was amazed that there was no vibration when turning this. ... or well to be specific I did drag the lathe out from the wall to get room behind it to put the tripod and to actually stand behind it to turn inside. I had to adjust the leveling feet at that point, but once that was done it was perfectly stable.

Long as we kept sharpening the tool every few minutes, which is normal with manzanita, it cut smooth and easy.

It was actually pretty fun, planning to get more large blanks ASAP!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *A 70.5lb Manzanita Burl*
> 
> A 70.5lb chunk of solid manzanita burl (root type ball …) ... pending spinning! Stick around I've got a video documentary of this project in progress.
> 
> (Video link added with a project on 8/7/2014 … http://lumberjocks.com/projects/104321)


Now that's a hunk-a-hunk-a wood


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *A 70.5lb Manzanita Burl*
> 
> A 70.5lb chunk of solid manzanita burl (root type ball …) ... pending spinning! Stick around I've got a video documentary of this project in progress.
> 
> (Video link added with a project on 8/7/2014 … http://lumberjocks.com/projects/104321)


Woha, what a beautiful piece of wood.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *A 70.5lb Manzanita Burl*
> 
> A 70.5lb chunk of solid manzanita burl (root type ball …) ... pending spinning! Stick around I've got a video documentary of this project in progress.
> 
> (Video link added with a project on 8/7/2014 … http://lumberjocks.com/projects/104321)


Eric,

Best wishes for your showing.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *A 70.5lb Manzanita Burl*
> 
> A 70.5lb chunk of solid manzanita burl (root type ball …) ... pending spinning! Stick around I've got a video documentary of this project in progress.
> 
> (Video link added with a project on 8/7/2014 … http://lumberjocks.com/projects/104321)


Thanks …

Planning to pick another pound or so of crud out of it tomorrow. Hoping its dry enough to get some finish on it to slow the curing process and avoid severe cracking. If I can do that, i can get the video done this week!

Spent today in the city discussing some event logistics. I hope we can pull this off!


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *A 70.5lb Manzanita Burl*
> 
> A 70.5lb chunk of solid manzanita burl (root type ball …) ... pending spinning! Stick around I've got a video documentary of this project in progress.
> 
> (Video link added with a project on 8/7/2014 … http://lumberjocks.com/projects/104321)


Very nice, Looks like your having lots of fun.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *A 70.5lb Manzanita Burl*
> 
> A 70.5lb chunk of solid manzanita burl (root type ball …) ... pending spinning! Stick around I've got a video documentary of this project in progress.
> 
> (Video link added with a project on 8/7/2014 … http://lumberjocks.com/projects/104321)


Here's the finished piece in a project link which includes the link to the making of video!

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/104321

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Artisans Turnings - the launch of a spin-off website!*

Ladies and gentleman - people of earth - we (Artisans of the Valley) would like to share with you the launch of our new spin-off (figuratively and literally) Artisans Turnings!

http://artisansturnings.com/aboutus/

Artisans Turnings will be a feature site covering our bowls, vases, vessels, and ornaments. Anything that comes off the lathe. The site just went live last night, so please be patient while we develop content and fill this new online gallery with examples of our work.










This site is launching in conjunction with preparations for a gallery event in New York City hosted by Fortuna Fine Arts, Ltd. located on the upper east side, 13 E 69th St #5PH, New York, NY 10021.

The event will open Thursday October 9th for an afternoon meet and greet reception with the artists. Artisans craftsman Eric M. Saperstein and Michael Pietras will be attending along with additional affiliated artists. Keep up on this site and our FB page for details, hours by appointment and additional open house hours will be published soon.

Thanks to everyone again for their support!

Eric M. Saperstein
Master Craftsman
Artisans of the Valley

http://artisansturnings.com/aboutus/


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Artisans Turnings - the launch of a spin-off website!*
> 
> Ladies and gentleman - people of earth - we (Artisans of the Valley) would like to share with you the launch of our new spin-off (figuratively and literally) Artisans Turnings!
> 
> ...


What a great opportunity, congradulations


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Artisans Turnings - the launch of a spin-off website!*
> 
> Ladies and gentleman - people of earth - we (Artisans of the Valley) would like to share with you the launch of our new spin-off (figuratively and literally) Artisans Turnings!
> 
> ...


Congrats and good luck.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Artisans Joins the Olana Museum*










Artisans of the Valley is proud that our turnings are now available at the Olana Museum Store. Olana State Historic Site, the home and studio of eminent Hudson River School painter Frederic Edwin Church, is a historic site administered by the New York State Office of Parks, Recreation and Historic Preservation, Taconic Region. It is a designated National Historic Landmark and one of the most visited sites in the state. The Olana Partnership, a private not-for-profit education corporation, works cooperatively with New York State to support the restoration, development and improvement of Olana State Historic Site.

Details about our debut will be released shortly, please contact Rachael Tice at the museum store for more information. Olana State Historic Site * 5720 State Route 9G, Hudson, NY 12534 * 1+518-828-0135


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Artisans Joins the Olana Museum*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful place this time of year. You'll display well there.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Artisans Joins the Olana Museum*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Git er done Eric. Wish your gr8 luck and large sales.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Massive Manzanita! - The pallet arrived the project begins!*

Well we got ourselves in about 800lbs of manzanita burl … root ball that is … California scrub tree … the golden state's original ornamental wood.

I plan to spin these into an assortment of bowls. I was hoping for a bit wetter but it is what is is the state of CA is in a drought and this is drying out EVERYTHING! So working with this has been a little more challenging and beating me up more than I would like but the results are coming out beautiful!

And YES all with a scraper … I like my scraper what can I say with this stuff it works. When you see the rocks that pop out of this stuff it should be obvious why hitting one of those with a bowl gouge would be bad. Its not once and a while, its every one of them and it destroys tools. I have four chainsaw chains to sharpen now … and we had to buy the carbide nugget cutters. The gnarly ones with the 1/8" solid carbide chunks brazed to the metal wheel. They cut! I like them, but I have to setup behind a plywood shield and I need to bring my chainsaw chaps and vest to the shop this weekend to really be safe. But for now I lean over a 3/4" piece of plywood so if the grinder kicks it does not get ME.

Video and images are coming as the process progresses. There's a ways to go but we are hitting the chainsaw hard, the grinders are grinding, the lathe is spinning. I have to get back on the camera more with the lathe two got turned and I don't have any footage but we have a three camera shoot on the first one. I will get more on the rest.

In video production now is "Seven Bowls in Seven Minutes" and "Monster Manzanita - The Pallet Project"

Meanwhile we will share some images of the root balls … a short "Manzanita Chainsaw Madness Minute" ...

I'm looking forward to sharing the next wave of videos. As I learn more about editing and how to setup the shots they are really turning out great. The first two definitely had room for improvement. The next two will show what I've learned in both turning and video production.


----------



## BenhamDesign (Jul 6, 2014)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Massive Manzanita! - The pallet arrived the project begins!*
> 
> Well we got ourselves in about 800lbs of manzanita burl … root ball that is … California scrub tree … the golden state's original ornamental wood.
> 
> ...


Nice, who did you order the pallet from?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Massive Manzanita! - The pallet arrived the project begins!*
> 
> Well we got ourselves in about 800lbs of manzanita burl … root ball that is … California scrub tree … the golden state's original ornamental wood.
> 
> ...


Eric,

Looking good! Be safe! Protect your face and eyes! Looks really challenging.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Massive Manzanita! - The pallet arrived the project begins!*
> 
> Well we got ourselves in about 800lbs of manzanita burl … root ball that is … California scrub tree … the golden state's original ornamental wood.
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------

